# Popping sound comings from bottom bracket



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

(riding on hollowgram SL, ceramic bb)There is a popping sound that happens when I pedal. It started happening when I was riding this weekend, and then began to happen everytime I pedal. It happens on the down stroke. My guess is the bearings, which could prove to be a pain in the ass, as I doubt any LBS here has replacement BB30 bearings.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

HI Devastator:

I am well versed in this area since my 08 Super Six did the same thing. The bearing noise is a clicking noise and not really a popping noise but of course it could be the bearings. Do check the basics.

1. Does it occur seated or standing up (loose seat clamp)
2. Check pedal installation
3. Check your cleats
4. Check for anything loose such as water bottle cages or crank arm bolt.
5. Check to see if there are enough spacers installed along with the wave washer.

Which ceramic bearings are you using? If it's the first generation Cannondale bearings then toss them, assuming you determine the bearings to be faulty. Use the Enduro if you must have ceramics or Ceramic Speed ($$$$). I'm currently using Enduro hybrid ceramics, which I have greased with Phil Wood grease. I don't think that Enduro uses enough grease. Yeah it does feel gummy at first but it's real smooth after a few rides.

CHL


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Unless my LBS took the pedal off my cranks which I doubt they did, shouldnt be those, its not the cleats, I rode my bike in slippers and made the same noise. It makes the noise wheather Im standing or sitting. Ill have to try taking the cages off when I get home from work. But I doubt that is the issue. The bearings are from 2009. I had my mechanic torque the cranks with 27lbs, would it make a difference to have him re torque with 30lbs? 

In terms of bearings assuming thats the issue, hybrids will work fine. One my more thing breaks on this thing and Im calling riding quits.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Dev:

Did you fix the popping issue?

CHL


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> Hi Dev:
> 
> Did you fix the popping issue?
> 
> CHL


Nope got it in the shop. Hopefully its just jacked up bearings. Had to take it to my local Cdale shop insteada more normal dude. If its the bearings itll be ready tomorrow. I hope its just that.

Whats the status of your new frame?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Nothing yet. My LBS hasnt told me anything definitive. So, all I have is very a tentative statement from the Cannondale Rep. of May and SS6 HM. I find it strange that the LBS hasnt confirmed what the Rep. told me. Man, in the auto industry, I could probably have pushed for a buy-back. Hopefully, by month end, would like to do the Sequoia Century with it. My 08 SS6 climbed a lot better than my CAAD.

CHL


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> Nothing yet. My LBS hasnt told me anything definitive. So, all I have is very a tentative statement from the Cannondale Rep. of May and SS6 HM. I find it strange that the LBS hasnt confirmed what the Rep. told me. Man, in the auto industry, I could probably have pushed for a buy-back. Hopefully, by month end, would like to do the Sequoia Century with it. My 08 SS6 climbed a lot better than my CAAD.
> 
> CHL



Really, whatd you like better about your Super for climbing vs your CAAD?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

It's a lot more responsive on the climbs, especially as the gradient goes up. No problem with 16-19% gradient with the Super Six. That and on the other side of the equation, the darn thing has pulled me out of so many botched descents. Steering is far more stable on the Super. Can't judge entry and exit points to save my life. On a technical descent, I'm likely to do a Jan Ulrich impersonation.

CHL


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

I wasnt a fan of my 09 Super for decents, felt twitchy and unstable on the decent. It also felt soft on the climbs. My System was a much more solid climber, and the 10 Super feels great climbing. I havnt had a chance to take it down any technical hills, yet. Also I finally switched to Dura Ace pads, they should help me decend better. Should have my bike back today assuming there is nothing wrong more than the bearings. Might get a chance this weekend to get some good climbs in, depending on what my friends want to ride.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Devastator said:


> I wasnt a fan of my 09 Super for decents, felt twitchy and unstable on the decent. It also felt soft on the climbs. My System was a much more solid climber, and the 10 Super feels great climbing. I havnt had a chance to take it down any technical hills, yet. Also I finally switched to Dura Ace pads, they should help me decend better. Should have my bike back today assuming there is nothing wrong more than the bearings. Might get a chance this weekend to get some good climbs in, depending on what my friends want to ride.


I would agreed system is much better on decent compare with Super.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Just called up the bike shop. Said bike was ready, so I guess the bearings were gone. Could have been due to MB doing a shitty job installing my bearing or possibly them being Cdale ceramics. Seems kinda odd theyd go out first ride I take when I get my bike back like the MB did a shitty installation job. Anyway hopefully be all good now. Prey for no futher issues, I can not afford to do anymore crap to this damn bike, which I really, really love. Ill let you guys know what the exact issue was when I get it back.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Dev:

From Cannondale's literature, if you tap/punch the bearings out of the BB30 shell, you will damage them. Hence, if you remove them via this method, the bearings are damaged. However, if you press them out, you should not have such issues. 

I've removed and re-installed the bearings out of my Super with the Enduro tool (wonderful gizmo) without any problems. 

CHL


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> Hi Dev:
> 
> From Cannondale's literature, if you tap/punch the bearings out of the BB30 shell, you will damage them. Hence, if you remove them via this method, the bearings are damaged. However, if you press them out, you should not have such issues.
> 
> ...


Yeah well MB does there own thing, its no that hard to use a torque wrench to put cranks on, yet 2 builds in a row my cranks have been loose. Anyway Ive got the bike back seems to be running well. Riding is back on the menu. Shotty Cdale ceramics I guess. Thats my $220 warranty build like ****. Not gona lie mosta the stuff on the bike should be working well now, its a lot new stuff.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I had a similar popping sound eminating from the SI bottom bracket of my 2006 Synapse. Started out infrequently, only when pedalling under high torque, but after a couple weeks it started happening non-stop.

Local wrench diagnosed the problem as being twofold: My crankarm bolt had become slightly loose, so he tightened it to torque spec. But before he did that he completely disassembled the cranks & bottom bracket, & thoroughly cleaned/lubed them before reassembling. He told me he's encountered this issue a number of times on BB30-equipped bikes. He surmises there's something about BB30 that makes them more susceptible to dirt/debris, and if enough grit gets in there it can cause the crank to spin eccentrically, which then knocks against the inside of the frame. That's the sound you're hearing.


----------

